#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-17
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-18
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone!
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone
<holstein> made with ubuntu?
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/melody/final/LATINallofme.wav
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-19
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<billfarrow> ShootEmUp: hey
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-21
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-01-16
<Tracy_P> Is there a file manager that has a preview bar on the right side? Friend has converted his mother-in-law to Ubuntu and she misses that feature.
<foxwolfblood> Tracy_P: I think dolphin does that, let me check.
<foxwolfblood> anyway, for anyone used to windows KDE should be more comfortable.
<Tracy_P> That's what she is coming from.
<Tracy_P> He put Gnome on it.
<foxwolfblood> Tracy_P: assumed so, most people go to Linux or OSX and go back to windows :P
<foxwolfblood> mostly because of features like that
<foxwolfblood> the little things
<Tracy_P> My job forces me to stay in Windows
<foxwolfblood> Tracy_P: my gaming addiction forces me to stay on windows, but i dual boot still
<Tracy_P> I have a couple of linux distro's at home though.
<foxwolfblood> Tracy_P: I mostly run Debian, but my desktop runs Ubuntu because im too lazy to repartition
<Tracy_P> luckily I've curbed my gaming needs
<Tracy_P> I have a debian server and an ubuntu server
<Tracy_P> most interactions with them is via ssh
<foxwolfblood> Tracy_P: i got debian/interix on windows
<foxwolfblood> thats quite fun to play wiht
<foxwolfblood> right now im booted into Ubuntu on my desktop because i got some dev work to do
<Tracy_P> This reminds me of colinux
<foxwolfblood> Tracy_P: well its actually better because it works on 64bit and SUA is made by MS
<Tracy_P> I've used Xming in the past. I haven't installed it on my current systems
<foxwolfblood> anyone else located in charlotte?
<Tracy_P> I'm 2 hours away
<Tracy_P> The history section on debian-interix.net hasn't been updated since 2009-12-22. Is the project still alive?
<foxwolfblood> Tracy_P: not really, but i still use it anyway
<foxwolfblood> Tracy_P: tbh, i prefer the bsd version anyway
<foxwolfblood> (the default enviroment for SUA is BSD based)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-01-22
<cpnangil> Howdy
<cpnangil> hows it going?
<foxwolfblood> cpnangil: hi
<cpnangil> How do you do foxwolfblood
<foxwolfblood> cpnangil: pretty good, you?
<cpnangil> thanks
<cpnangil> im well
<cpnangil> where about are you from?
<foxwolfblood> charlotte
<foxwolfblood> cpnangil: you?
<cpnangil> Lake Glenville area
<foxwolfblood> ah ok
<cpnangil> ever been here?
<cpnangil> southen blue ridge mountains
<foxwolfblood> cpnangil: can't say that i can remember doing so
<cpnangil> we have a small 4.5 acre island here
<cpnangil> its a perfect getaway in paradise
<foxwolfblood> cpnangil: im sure
<foxwolfblood> i got a place like that kinda in SC, private lake
<foxwolfblood> i should say "private"
<foxwolfblood> there is a park but no water access
<cpnangil> http://g.co/maps/ptq6p
<cpnangil> do you see that small teardrop shaped island in the center of the picture?
<foxwolfblood> yea
<cpnangil> thats it
<foxwolfblood> nice
<foxwolfblood> http://g.co/maps/ds58n cpnangil
<foxwolfblood> thats where i am
<cpnangil> at the air base?
<foxwolfblood> cpnangil: no
<foxwolfblood> that lake
<foxwolfblood> im not going to give more location :P
<cpnangil> thats where the summer house is?
<cpnangil> thats cool
<cpnangil> i mean i understand
<cpnangil> i didnt care to give the exact location
<cpnangil> because im not scare of invasions or anything like that :D
<cpnangil> you need a boat to attack me :D
<foxwolfblood> cpnangil: well nor am i tbh,
<foxwolfblood> but i know these logs go online publicly
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-01-15
<Nivex> a suggestion: Ubuntu have these available for their releases: http://www.ryanlerch.org/blog/fedora-18-released-print-your-sleeve/
<MarkB1> is anyone running an Android env + apps, on Ubuntu -- some web-hits about that....
<MarkB1> (not speaking of the Ubuntu stuff on Android, or Ubuntu phones....)
<holstein> MarkB1: i havent tried yet
<holstein> so far, im generally wishing i had a desktop machine when im on my phone
<holstein> i dont really want to port the apps i consider to be compromises over to my desktop
<holstein> i think that is the trend though
<MarkB1> holstein: that's why folks buy those monster Droids or Samsung phones, I guess.... ugh, rather have a chromebook or maybe a tablet
<holstein> the screen size is the least of it
<holstein> for me, anyways
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-01-16
<wNz> Nivex: that is so badass. fedora++
<holstein> we have these http://spreadubuntu.org/ar/material/packaging/ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin-cd-label
<holstein> it would be nice to have both
<holstein> i have lightscribe, so i never use the cd labels
#ubuntu-us-nc 2018-01-19
<WolfThunder> What is the best tool for resizing Windows 10 partitions to add a Ubuntu partition
<WolfThunder> ?
